

Tell HN: Thank you - votes are still open, but I'm starting work. - RiderOfGiraffes

Thanks to everyone who voted in my poll: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674804<p>It was an really interesting result that I never would've predicted.  It's a bit like profiling code before optimising - the slow bits aren't always where you expect.  Specifically, I'm surprised that the proof of a specific problem being NP-Complete got very low votes, and intrigued that the question of comparative difficulty of problems got (so far) equal highest.<p>There's still time, but I'm using the votes as they stand to start.  I'll re-visit once I've done the first article/post/item to chhose the next.<p>Thanks again.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674804>

